# 2 year old female lionhead - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of groups:1
Group:1
Number of animals:1
Type/Breed/Variety: Lionhead rabbit
Sex: Female
Age(s): 2 years old
Name(s): Misty
Neutered: Yes
Reason for rehoming: The people who brought her in had rescued her because their neighbor had lost interest and were leaving her in her hutch with no food or water, waiting for her to die. Luckily the neighbors were bunny people so manged to persuade the neighbor to hand her over.
Will the group be split: She needs to go to a home where she will be bonded with a male rabbit. If you have a neutered male rabbit, we can assist in bonding and offer advice.
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way.
Other: Misty is a little unsure of her surrounding at the moment, but its not surprising considering what she has been though. She did come over for cuddles earlier and some food. I am sure once she settles in she will come out her shell


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Misty was very interested in the camera. A lot of the photos I took had to be deleted as she got too close! She wasn't worried at all and was more than happy to have a little photo shoot


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We have someone going to Leeds next Friday who is happy to transport, so get in touch if you are interested


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Awwww shes lovely. I am in leeds. Sooooo tempted


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Awwww shes lovely. I am in leeds. Sooooo tempted


She is such a sweetheart


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Misty is going to have to be a big brave girl tomorrow as she is getting speyed


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Misty is still looking for a new home. She is unsure of people to begin with but this is not surprising seeing as her previous owners left her in her hutch to die!  She doesn't mind being held and enjoys exploring our sofa! She is very energetic and loves her run and hopping on foot stools and boxes! She also spends a lot of time in her digging box, so any new owners must provide one! Hehe!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Here is Misty enjoying the run. She is a brave lady these days and sticks her head out the hutch when I open it


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We have transport going to Portsmouth on the 21st of this month. If anyone down that way can offer a home, please get in touch!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Just a reminder the transport is going tomorrow so there is still time if anyone can offer Misty a home!

I wanted to get some nice photos of her hopping about...but all she wanted to do was dig!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Pretty little Misty is still waiting for her forever home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We have transport going to Poole this Friday (11th) so if anyone in the area or on en route can offer a home please get in touch


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Just a reminder that the transport is going tomorrow. There is still time if anyone can offer a home - call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Pretty little Misty is still waiting for her forever home. I am hoping she wont have to wait too much longer...


----------



## Emma32 (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh I so would :3
I'm on the wrong area though  And my parents would probably kill me for it
I do hope she finds a forever home soon, she's a pretty thing


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Poor Misty has a hard life....










Hehe! As you can see, her run is on my patio. This is because she has started digging. I have given her a digging box and picked her some grass and she is more than happy. Because of this, new owners must have a secure run or put the run on concrete for her.

This girl has been here too long! She is a confident little thing now and nudges me with her nose when I open the hutch <3


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Hope you all enjoy the two videos of Misty....





Misty is now the longest staying bunny we have in. She has seen many other rabbits come and go and we are hoping her turn will be soon!

As you can see, she is a happy little soul and loves life! Not bad for a bunny that was left to die eh?!

She is a playful little lady and full of life 

Misty is spayed and needs to be paired up with a castrated male rabbit for company. If you do not have a male rabbit, but would like to offer Misty a home, please ask us as we may have a suitable male in and can bond them.

Please excuse the quality of the video, I only had my phone on me!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Misty is reserved! I am crossing everything her and her potential husbun fall in love!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

After a long wait in rescue with very little interest, Misty has been successfully paired up with a male lionhead. It was bunny love and she is now in her new home


----------

